# Sawgrass Virtuoso SG800 - Black problem



## zerozerobit (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

we are from Italy and we have a problem with black print with the Sawgrass Virtuoso SG800. 

The black, and all the dark colors, looks smear and blur. We try to print from a Mac, a PC (all ICC profile and PowerDriver installed) and Creative Studio, and we have the same problem.

And from the Creative Studio, and only from this, prints small black dots on all the paper. 

Any advice?

The technical support here in Italy has not yet given a solution, after a week of calls. 

thank you so much!


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

I had this problem (small black dots everywhere), it's called "dithering". Sawgrass sent a replacement, which had the same problem, they took back the 2 printers and sent me a new one that I should receive this week. I think it's a common problem to many, if not all, of their printers (I know several other people who had the same problem, even with their replacements).

All you can do is call Sawgrass and ask for a replacement.


----------



## zerozerobit (Apr 23, 2016)

thank you for the reply!

did you had dithering problem with Creative Studio or also with the power driver?


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

With all, CS or PowerDriver or directly from the printer


----------



## zerozerobit (Apr 23, 2016)

the strange thing for us is that we have the problem of dither ONLY with CS. 

Otherwise, with the PowerDriver or Mac Profile print without black dots, but the black and dark color are smeared and blurred.


----------



## Effective Plan (Jul 20, 2015)

malkram said:


> I had this problem (small black dots everywhere), it's called "dithering". Sawgrass sent a replacement, which had the same problem, they took back the 2 printers and sent me a new one that I should receive this week. I think it's a common problem to many, if not all, of their printers (I know several other people who had the same problem, even with their replacements).
> 
> All you can do is call Sawgrass and ask for a replacement.


Did you have to pay for these replacements or did they do it for free???


----------

